# ECU Location - 2000 Sentra GXE



## badtz (Jul 16, 2004)

Okay, easy points here: Where is the ECU located at on a 2000 Sentra GXE? 

The Service Engine Soon light kicked on today and I'd like to see what the error code is since the dealer said they'd charge me $50 to read it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go to autozone. they read codes for free.

the code can't be read at the ecu. anyways, the ecu is behind the glove box...more easily accessible from the engine bay.


----------

